
Blood, Sweat, and Rails: Obie Fernandez on how to build a consultancy - _pius
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/ajax-ria/obie-fernandez-blood-sweat-and-rails
======
_pius
This is definitely worth a watch, even if you've heard Obie talk business
before. He covers an expansive list of topics including current rates, equity
put into Hashrocket, and some lessons learned from offering productized fixed
bid offerings like 3-2-1 Launch.

